# Attaching tack box to trailer



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum...


Depending upon dimension of that box instead of inside look outside to attach it..
Across the trailer front if a BP or on the outside above the tire fender area...
Any box will need support for the weight they carry but those 2 locations are possibilities to look at.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

How wide is the tack box as that could be a limiting factor to attaching to the side?


----------

